# Question~ would you...



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

If I offered custom fish drawings for like four or five bucks on my Etsy shop, do you think anyone would buy them? :/ As in, you give me a photo, I draw the lil booger for you?

Here's examples;

















Crappy photo, but this is the most recent; I had no ref so parts are odd.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess not...? :l


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I definitely would! You have amazing talent


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Aw, thanks. 

I'm trying to figure out if it's worth the 20 cent fee to make a listing on Etsy. >_>;


----------

